# Comfortable knee pads with good protection



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I own several knee pads but honestly I am not satisfied with any of them.

1. POC VPD 2.0 - the stitching is just too hard nylon and rubs back of my knees, cannot wear them longer then 1 hour... Expensive experiment...
Amazon.com: POC Joint VPD 2.0 Knee Pad: Sports & Outdoors

2. G-Form - these are light, but do not offer enough side protection, fit is o.k. They are falling apart after 1 month of use.
G-Form Knee Pads Review - BikeRadar

3. Troy Lee Designs Lopes Signature Knee Guard Armor and Pads - I like how you can use the sleeve and upper plastic protection separately, but I rarely use the top shin protection.
The bottom sleeve is nice, very comfortable and very light with foam, but that also means it does not offer enough protection.
Troy Lee Designs Lopes Signature Knee Guard Armor and Pads Reviews

I have been looking for some comfortable knee pads with good protection and considering these two:

- Scott Grenade Pro II
Scott Grenade Pro II Kneepads - Tested - Pinkbike

- Demon Hyper Knee X D3O
Pinkbike Product Picks - Pinkbike

Does anybody own them?
Particularly the Demon Hyper pads?
Any other suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm pretty happy with my RF Ambush kneepads, they have D30 foam over the knee, plus side protection, with the bonus that they can be strapped on or off without pulling over the shoes (main reason I got them).

I've heard and read good things about Fox Launch Pro kneepads, but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Man, I've got those same POC knee pads, and other than being a bit warm, I have no problems. I have, on occasion, felt the back, but never to the point of irritation. One thing is, I bought large, when I think they would have recommended medium for me. I don't know if it keeps them looser, or my knee is just shaped differently, but I'm very pleased with them. Full on replacement for TLD 5640, which didn't do the trick.

I have Fox Launch elbows, and if the knees are similar, I think you might like those.


----------



## benoksanen (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to alleviate my rubbing pads by putting a few dabs of vaseline where they'd appear. Softens up the stitching, then I was good to go. I've had several different pairs, including 661 soft ones (okay, kinda loose when stretch out) and raceface rally's (liked to slide down). Liked both, but they were a bit sloppy eventually.

I have since found the Lizard Skins softcell combo knee shin pad. These things absolutely rock. They are comfy enough that I forget about them, they stay in place amazingly well (3 hr ride the other day, no adjustments), wear very well, have incredible protection and aren't that hot - I think since they don't totally wrap around your leg. Not sure if I'll wear on really hot xc rides, but everything else for sure. Without I feel pretty naked.

After I got mine, 2 friends ditched their old pads and got the softcells. No complaints and LOTS of rides. Between my friend and I we have about 70 rides on these, no issues whatsoever. When you first use them, you'll probably think there are too many straps and that you made a mistake. After a few rides, you get good at it and there should be no looking back.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

OP - check out 661 Rages... Live mine. Totally unobtrusive - I forget they're there after a few minutes. Doesn't really affect pedaling.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks everybody.
I made the POC pads work for me.
Piece cut from a sock, which I now place under the stitching solved the rubbing.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

